# 66 GTO Parts Needed



## RichNewton (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking for left and right rear quarter stainless (like new) for 66 GTO. Also in need of new driver armrest insert in interior blue. Considering purchase of original '66 389 GTO motor. Please contact thru forum.


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

I've never heard of a stainless quarter panel...are you sure you dont mean quarter moldings?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m sure he does. 
Hey RichNewton, you may want to consider posting in this section of the forums for the parts you`re looking for. Welcome to the forums too. 
1964-1974 GTO parts needed or for sale - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------

